#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  ISO 13879 and 13880

## s@ndy

Is anyone having ISO 13879 and 13880, please share.



Many thanksSee More: ISO 13879 and 13880

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

pls send me too.


Thanks

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

Dear all,
I am looking for goerge j antaki's piping and pipeline engineering book.
Can any body help me out by providing this.

Thanks

----------


## luqman

you may find both documents here:-

ISO 13879
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 13880
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Mr. Luqman, you are the best

----------


## sambun

> you may find both documents here:-
> 
> ISO 13879
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !

----------


## s@ndy

Many thanks for sharing Mr. Luqman

----------


## kavita_00

[QUOTE][you may find both documents here:-

ISO 13879
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 13880
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
/QUOTE]

Mr. Luqman the links are not working, can you please revive them.

Thanks

----------


## petroabbes

link not working???!! does anyone have an available link??

----------

